# Past AEIS papers



## Raffy67

Hi guys
Can anyone point me towards past papers for the AEIS exam. My daughter goes into Sec 2 next year so we have booked into the exam in October. We will be moving from Sydney and just want to have the best chance of getting into a good school. 
Thanks in advance.


----------

